# Spell Checker?



## Widow Maker (Aug 10, 2006)

You know stoners cant remember how to splle... How bout one.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ill get to that one this weekend.


----------



## P.R dude (Aug 11, 2006)

Widow Maker said:


> You know stoners cant remember how to splle... .


yeah,i knwo wat yuo mean.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2006)

I added a spell checker you have to go into normal post reply and click spell check, it is not the best one out there but it will do until I can write my own.


----------



## Jimmy Johnston (Mar 4, 2007)

i lkie the idea it really hepls.


----------



## bigbudeddie (Mar 4, 2007)

nice idea im always mixin up my letters


----------

